# Training (Auxiliary and Reserves)



## alphawhiskey (Mar 31, 2015)

*














If you have any questions please email [email protected]*


----------



## LawWoman (Jan 17, 2005)

alphawhiskey said:


> *
> View attachment 9327
> View attachment 9329
> 
> ...


Do you know of any basic MPTC firearms classes for the reserve level Officer. A friend is about to graduate from the R/I class and they pretty leave them on their own for getting the class. One of the instructors told a few students that he would do it and left them out to dry.


----------

